
Why doesn't Google care about subdomain authority spam? - jaredsloane
https://medium.com/@loish/how-a-rocket-internet-startup-daily-mail-and-others-exploit-googles-algorithm-and-make-millions-79cea205453e
======
jaredsloane
From the horse's mouth:
[https://twitter.com/JohnMu/status/1248215893202649089?s=20](https://twitter.com/JohnMu/status/1248215893202649089?s=20)

